# Building first gaming PC



## Goomba000 (Jan 8, 2008)

Here's the deal:
I've never built a computer before, but I'm pretty computer literate. My mac is so old I can't stand it since it can't play any games at all:upset:. I want to build a system like so:
I want to build a 800-900 gaming PC. I want it to be able to play games like Call of Duty 3/most modern games adequately. I could care less about how loud it is or the OS. The thing is I know how to build a computer, but there are so many computer parts and processors and mobos out there that I am so confused!!! Anyway, parts suggestions are very appreciated, but remember, this is a budget system.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hi Goomba000 - Welcome to TSF. :wave:



In your next reply could you please answer the questions posted here : http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/please-read-this-before-posting-169294.html

This will help us have a better idea of what you're needing.



Thanks. :smile:


----------



## Goomba000 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll answer those questions:
Budget- $800-$900, $1000 max

Brands- I prefer AMD, but for a gaming PC whatever's the best performance for the best price will do

Multitasking- minimal

Gaming- the most important. I would like to be able to run, say, Call of 
duty 3 or Oblivion well.

Calculations-not really

Overclocking-:4-dontkno

Storage- around 300 GB HDD, probably two 1GB RAM sticks

Legacy support- no

OS-for now, XP. maybe later Vista. I might want to run Ubuntu, but I'm not sure.

Case- not really important, it's just gotta work.

Accessories- I'll just buy them later

Recycled components- negative

Monitor- something flat

Stores- doesn't matter

Location- US, but not continental, so shipping is expensive.

This computer's for schoolwork, games, internet, and not much else. Hope this helps:wink:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

See http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/my-future-pc-210028.html 

Blackduck has put together a nice machine.



Heres a monitor.

Acer AL2016WCbd Black 20"
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009131
*$189.99*


Total price with monitor = *$985.99*





This pc will soar through all the latest games, even crysis. If you want i can rebuilt it and place a 300gb, but work it out to be your budget ?


----------



## Goomba000 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmmm...
Seems good, and I will consider this build. Still, do you know of any other builds that are just as capable but use AMD parts for the same price?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Intel is ahead of AMD at the moment.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Nothing from AMD really compares with the E6750. The only cpus that would keep up there would be the Phenom, But im sure that would push your budget.


----------



## Goomba000 (Jan 8, 2008)

So...
I should use the E6750. That kinda screws up my previous plans. I was gonna use a athlon 6000+, but I see your point. Well, I was going to use a EVGA Geforce 8600 GTS for this. I was wondering-is the EVGA compatible w/ intel? Also, now I need a decent mobo for this computer. Suggestions?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you want to go with AMD I would get an AM2+ board and go with the 5000+ black edition. Also, the 8800GT will be much more powerful than the 8600GTS (more than twice the graphics processing power).

Here are some alternate parts.

GIGABYTE GA-MA790FX-DS5 AM2+/AM2 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard - $220
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128074

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Brisbane 2.6GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 65W Dual-Core Black Edition Processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103194

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125

Then everything else Blackduck suggested in the other thread. The 5000+ will run significantly cooler than the 6000+ even if you bump up the multiplier so it runs at 3GHz (assuming only a small voltage increase). You will also be Phenom ready once AMD works out the bugs.


----------



## Goomba000 (Jan 8, 2008)

OK. I will use the 5000+ black instead of the 6000+. Thanks for the cooling fan suggestion. Just wondering...what is AM2+ and what is the difference between that and AM2. Also, was thinking about a Asus mobo for about 170
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131011
I like the built in WIFI, and it should be good for gaming. 

If that's good, then I think I will do like you say and just use all the parts that Blackduck suggested.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

My current understanding is that AM2+ and AM2 are both physically the same socket, but AM2+ supports HT 3.0 (5200MT/s as opposed to 2000MT/s of HT 1.0).

The reason I chose that board is that it is higher overall quality than the Asus board and will also support HT 3.0 so the Phenom HT link will run at full speed. The board will also support PCIe 2.0 for cards like the 8800GT and HD 3870. Furthermore, you can get a good PCI wireless card that will support 108Mb/s and hardware WPA2 with AES encryption for under $30.


----------



## Goomba000 (Jan 8, 2008)

I've come up with a plan for this computer, so see my thread entitled "My Future Build..." and tell me what you think.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/my-future-build-210627.html*


----------

